# [CS3] Verkrümmen eines Bildes entlang eines Pfades



## DarthShader (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass man Text entlang eines Pfades erstellen kann, sodass man z.B. "geschwungenen" Text erzeugen kann.

Dies würde ich auch gerne mit einem Bild machen, also quasi mit dem Inhalt einer Ebene. Ich kenne den Befehl "Verkrümmen", aber die Steuerpunkte sind da ja nicht beliebig, sondern man hat eine fest vorgegebene Matrix. Ist es irgendwie möglich, z.B. einen beliebig geschwungenen horizontalen Pfad zu verwenden, um ein Bild zu verkrümmen?

Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Juni 2010)

Mit Bordmitteln geht das in Photoshop CS3 leider noch nicht.
Ein wenig mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es in CS4 über die 3D-Funktionalitäten der Extended-Version,
aber so richtig gut geht es eigentlich erst ab CS5, wo man über das sogenannte Formgitter
(engl. Puppet Warp) ziemlich nette Möglichkeiten hat, Bilder zu verbiegen.

Hier ein Video, in dem du dir die Möglichkeiten des Formgitters mal anschauen kannst:
http://www.directorforum.de/content/124-adobe-photoshop-cs5-formgitter

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DarthShader (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo Martin,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Da ich noch CS3 verwende, kenne ich dieses Formgitter nicht - ich habe mir gerade das Video angesehen, das Tool sieht ja sehr nett aus. Erinnert mich an Inverse Kinematik mit den Bones in 3D-Programmen wie 3ds Max. Klasse Sache.

Für CS3 such ich mir irgendein Workaround oder verbiege das Bild in einem anderen Programm - manchmal hilft eben auch die Aussage, dass das so nicht geht, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich immernoch suchen 

Nochmals Danke!


----------

